# Tis the season for manure, falalalala.... ( graveyard )



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Killing 2 birds... Gardeners, now is the time to add a top later of compost to your lawns and incorporate into your gardens. Haunters, compost makes for an earthy smell and grave mounds prop (to be raked outdated Halloween). I am having 8 tons delivered to my front yard tomorrow. Composted dairy cow manure for $30 a ton. The yard haunt prop that keeps on giving!! Just a thought for some looking for more graveyard atmosphere now and a more lush lawn next year. Call your local landscape suppliers to see what even 1 ton will cost you (equals 1 pickup load).


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

8 tons of manure? That sounds like a lot, even for an election year. It would have my lawn completely buried. I hope it doesn't add TOO much olfactory realism to your display.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Composted cow manure smells earthy, not poopy, Stari

We don't use manure (although it's an excellent suggestion), but we do use shredded mulch to make what look like freshly dug graves. After Halloween, the mulch goes on the flower beds. It's a win-win


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Worst case, some of the ToTs describe my effort as "crappy". ;-)


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

How many sq. feet does a ton cover?? 

When I was a kid, my parents bought a dump truck full of sheep manure and spread it on the lawn in May. Problem was, it was NOT decomposed manure- it was FRESH. OMGgggggg..the SMELL..... ALL SUMMER.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

That's a mistake you don't make twice.... Huh, Debbie? Even the bags I've bought at Home Depot have been unpredictable. Sometimes smelly, sometimes not.


----------



## Buzz (Aug 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> 8 tons of manure? That sounds like a lot, even for an election year.


 :lolkin: :laugheton: :laughvil: :laughien: LOL!


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I think "ton" is not a real ton. Proof, I moved 90% of it solo in less than 2 days. I think it means a cubic yard...which is still a lot. And compost goes a loooooong way. Smells earthy, with just a hint of cow. I will post pics soon. My greenish lawn is now different shades of dirt. Factor in the many tall tree branches I planted, and my yard is more creepy cemetery than likely most cemeteries could ever hope to be.


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

Hopefully the pics attached...


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I dont see any attached pics


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I have lost in the battle against uploading the pics from my phone. I will make a proper yard haunt album in the next week and link to that.


----------

